# Topics > Robotics > Modular robotics >  iMobot, modular robot, Barobo, Inc., Davis, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer and manufacturer - Barobo, Inc.

iel.ucdavis.edu/projects/imobot

----------


## Airicist

Modular Robot - iMobot - Barobo, Inc.

Uploaded on Jun 8, 2011




> iMobot is an Intelligent Modular Robot designed for college and university teaching and research. It has four controllable degrees of freedom. The faceplates can turn continuously so an individual module is able to drive as though with wheels. This significantly increases the mobility of each module, allowing it to traverse a wide variety of terrain without an overcomplicated physical shape.

----------


## Airicist

Modular Robot - iMobot (Intelligent Modular Robot)

Uploaded on Mar 7, 2010




> A novel modular robot design that incorporates four controllable degrees of freedom made up of two outer sections, and rotating faceplates at the ends of each outer section. The outer faceplates can rotate continuously, which enables individual modules to turn while crawling, or drive as though with wheels. This significantly increases the mobility of each module, allowing it to traverse a wide variety of terrain without an overcomplicated physical shape.

----------

